# Adult-rated foreign films may be allowed on digital platforms



## amitabhishek (Aug 11, 2009)

> With broadcasters and the government close to working out a new content code for television, foreign movies with partial nudity and mature content may soon be allowed at all time bands on digital addressable media platforms like direct-to-home (DTH) services, conditional access system and IPTV platforms, which have the provision of a parental lock.


This may bring some cheer to lesser mortals who don't know what Torrents are...! or for someone who are too embarrassed to ask the local VCD_wala_ for the  _ahem!_ stuff...or to frustrated souls like digitians geeks!

Read on


----------



## eggman (Aug 11, 2009)

I smell controversy!


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 11, 2009)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

Partial nudity ? lol.. who want's a half baked cookie


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 12, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Basic Instinct


Malena too 

Anyway, who cares about this when you have the internets to satisfy your every need?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2009)

If I remember correctly there used to be a tv channel "ren tv" or something like that.

Does the name  strike anything in anyone


----------



## Chirag (Aug 12, 2009)

^^
no. details, please. don't get banned though.


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> If I remember correctly there used to be a tv channel "ren tv" or something like that.
> 
> Does the name  strike anything in anyone


It was a Russian channel.........lol!!! this channel cleared all my doubts I had during my puberty!! lol.......


----------



## lalitnagda (Aug 19, 2009)

well this is nothing but a time pass. Earlier too there were such films on tv which eventually govt blocked. then there were suggestions to allow adult content on tv after 11:30 pm but that too never took off. 

hence this too will be a piece of news but i don't see it materialize. and even if it happens it will be just for a few days then back to balaji serials
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
well this is nothing but a time pass. Earlier too there were such films on tv which eventually govt blocked. then there were suggestions to allow adult content on tv after 11:30 pm but that too never took off. 

hence this too will be a piece of news but i don't see it materialize. and even if it happens it will be just for a few days then back to balaji serials


----------



## gunda_26 (Sep 14, 2009)

Torrents are our best friend.A friend in need(who supply porn) is a friend "indeed".


----------



## yashvisent (Sep 17, 2009)

good joke 
LOL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
good joke 
LOL


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

i know a family they watch movies like MALENA, BASIC INSTINCT etc with families , they say which helps in sex education ???


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2009)

^^You can always go there to learn too.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 17, 2009)

In internet age.....this doesnt make any sense. Teenagers, who cant surf p**n sites at their home, go to cyber cafes or make arrangements with frnds.....

Everything is available at WWW.


----------



## amol48 (Sep 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> If I remember correctly there used to be a tv channel "ren tv" or something like that.
> 
> Does the name  strike anything in anyone



Russian channel.. used to be aired at 10:30 daily by our local cablewala... Also had Ren Tv News, Ren TV movies and here's some wiki on ren:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REN_TV

I hope this is what you were taking about


----------

